# My Duty Is My Fate



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

You hear the muffled sounds of combat from around the corner. Timan, your group leader stops, raising his hand. You listen carefully. A trooper pops his head round the corner. His body slumps to the ground as a stray bullet robs him of his head. Timan gazes calmly at him.
"No matter the odds." He looks back at you. "Ready?"
The group surges around the corner, in front of you is a dreadnought, fighting thousands of daemons and losing rapidly. Las fire arcs through the air, an electric storm bristles through the atmosphere as you make your charge. You all bellow a war cry as you stare into deaths face.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

[[I assume that we're supposed to be in that squad? If so, here's my post.]]

Wolf takes position, placing his long-las on the rubble, and starts firing almost immediately. The daemons, whether too fast, too tough, too strong, or simply immune seemed to resist his every attempt to kill them. Some went down, but many more stayed up. _Damn...man was never meant to fight these things..._


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

[[You are]]

The dreadnought continues to fight, las fire breaking the lesser daemons in swathes. The larger ones though seemed to tough to kill. The dreadnoughts mighty power fist descended upon these and crushed them to a pulp. It was soon overrun though, it's servos screaming in protest as it toppled under the sheer weight of horrors. It left a large dent into the ground and skidded a few metres. You hear bellows from inside the broken sarcographus. Two large daemons aproach, your las fire is inifective against these massive brutes. Their arms swirl and transform into weapons, they stooped down low over the dreadnought and growled threateningly.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Kohan aimed his lasgun, and zoomed in at heads of these foul daemons. With a few well placed shots, he "killed" these unholy abominations. He knew that these daemons wouldn't really be killed, just banished back into the dark crevices of the warp. But that was enough for him, he aimed at a daemons head, and fired a few rounds, all hitting the head, and finally banishing the daemon bask to the dark unreal place that was his home, the warp. 

The dreadnought suddenly got overwhelmed and toppled by the ever changing forms of horrors, and had hit the ground in an earthshaking way. "Damn you! Damn you all, filthy daemons!" Kohan's face expressed utter rage, and he saw a few bigger daemons threatening him, and he knew he mustn't respond to these threats, as that would only get him their attention. 

His gun ran empty, and with a smooth action, Kohan replaced the empty magazine with a fresh one. He then kept on firing, as if he had no emotion he stood there like an automaton, aiming, firing, aiming again, checking his gun, aiming, firing etc. He did so almost non stop, as he knew to express even the slightest emotion, apart from zeal and faith, the daemons would feed on his emotions, and only get better. So he just repeated his unending cycle of aiming and firing..........


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Trooper Sarin leans back against a wrecked wall and takes a quick swig of amazac[?]...."Sarin me ol mate that tastes wicked....save a tad for Ron...later on,cos i aint going down today...hopefu..." at that moment the wall shakes and crashes down around him...above looms the biggest daemon he had ever seen..."FU..."shouts Sarin, ....he grabs for his carbine as the daemon slowly looks around....then....down at him....."For the Emperor!!' shouts Timan as he lets rip at the daemon with his las gun.The daemon looks at Sarin,leans into his face,Sarins skin crawled the daemons breath was foul and stank of the utmost corruption,"YOU spawn fodder...your corpse god is with you today...for now!!"with that the Daemon side swiped Sarin out of the way and headed towards the source of its pain.....


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

Timan moans as he see's the daemon coming towards him. It arches it's back and screeches at the sky. Timan ducks behind the rockcrete wall, he hears the yell of confusion coming from the daemon as he is pelted on all sides by Timan's comrades. Timan continues to fire too. All the PDF troopers are firing at the abomination now. It searches with it's head wildly. Confused. It whimpers under the onslaught. Not knowing who to attack. Meanwhile the dreadnought is about to be executed by the large brutes. Timan looks down at his belt and see's two grenades. He looks up at the daemon and smiles. He tosses the grenade through the air and it explodes right in the daemon's face. It bellows in agony as it collapses to the floor. Timan procedes to throw a grenade at the daemons standing over the dreadnought. They look over at him and begin their march towards the PDF troopers.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Kohan looked at Timan as Timan threw a grenade towards the Daemon, and it blew his face straight off, unholy flesh flying all around, and a stinking bit flew straight in Kohan's face. Kohan yelled: " Even in death do these foul denizens of the warp try to harass me! For the emperor!"Kohan yelled as he followed his sergeants example, and pulled the pin from one of his grenades. The grenade flew towards the daemons at speed, and seemed to hit one in the face......


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Tarkantor moved forward quickly to push the daemons away from the dreadnought.
"Back to the warp, foul beasts" he rasped, letting fly bolts of warp energy, which harmlessly dissasipated of the daemon's foul energies.
"Timan, these greater daemons cannot be defeated by our means, we must eliminate the source, normally an enemy psyker." Tarkantor shouted
"I'll try to track down the source's location."
The daemons advanced, steadily drawing closer, the PDF line slowly retreating to a circle, the troopers back-to-back.
"there!" Tarkantor cried. "Brace yourselves!" An iridescent glow surrounded the unit, as tarkantor tensed in concentration, whirling energies forming around his eagle-staff. "Foul warpspawn, you will not feast on our souls today!" the unit vanished in a crackle of power.
The world around became a shifting tide of emotions, a large bloom in the distance. The unit moved towards it, faster and faster, untill...

The PDF troopers re-emerged from the short-ranged warp travel inside a temple for the emperor, that had been taken by chaos, and despoiled.
"The psyker..." tarkantors panted, "is here... near the central shrine..." tarkantor collapsed onto the floor, his psychic hood making him unconscious while the system attempted to remove the warp energies inside him.
[[travelling with so many daemons like this is risky and is detrmental to the psyker, especially with a large unit]]


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Sarins head reeled from the short spell in the warp,his legs trembled and he stumbled,"Pyskers!..next time NEXT time,if the Daemons dont get you i will..!" Sarin looked around at the devestation to the Emperors temple,foul symbols and filth covered the ornate walls,a few of the other troopers were reeling from the warp travel and the chaos filth all around them.Then from every corner....from every conceviable place in the temple came worshippers, worshippers of the unclean and beasts from the warp.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Wolf shook his head nonchalantly after the psyker teleported them. The aftereffects of warp-travel kept the hairs on the back of his neck up, and he looked around at the foul effigies slandering the god of mankind. "Damn psykers..."


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Kohan was surprised by the sudden warp transportation, and saw thing he had never seen before, raw chaos energies and emotions all around. Then in a bright white flash he was in a desecrated temple, reeling a bit from the small warp travel. Suddenly heretics and traitors came from all sides, and Kohan felt a rage that overtook him. No bezerker's rage.. no far from that. It was a holy rage triggered by seeing the once holy imperial, now tainted and corrupted by these evil men. But what triggered this rage most, was a statue of the holy emperor, with a noose around his neck. 

Kohan couldn't control his rage no more, and bellowed: "Let's purge the foul presence of chaos from this holy place, and let these heretics feel the emperor's wrath!" Kohan ended his text with charging headlong toward the nearest group of worshippers, grabbing his two pistols from their respective holsters, and shooting into the crowd. He smacked the guns hard into the skull of a heretic close by, which cracked under such a hard impact, and fired another in the stomach. Ripping open his belly, and making him fall to the ground. Kohan subsequently put back his autopistol back into it's holster, and unsheathed his combat knife. In one fluid motion the combat knife cut through the arm and torso of another heretic. Kohan made ready to strike again, but he noticed that there were no traitors left near him...........


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

A lone presence stood above them, standing at the Emperors feet. He had a horned helmet and watched the fight with a unholy glee. The traitoroues heretic stood watching. warp energies flew over him as he controlled the cultists. The Pysker pointed at him and mentioned the source again. Timan was swirling in combat slaughtering with his "borrowed" power sword. The sorceror descended into the crowd, heretics passed before them. A small ring sat in the middle of the room. Where the Pysker stood. In front of him was Kohan. Timan yelled. 
"You will not take him beast!"
Timan rushed in between them and blocked the sorceror's blow, saving Kohan's life. His sword cracked and snapped straight through under the impact. He and Kohan backed off, Timan fruitlessly held out the shard of his power sword. The Pysker advanced. 
_Time to die fools, you and the corpse god shall hang from my sword this day._
The voice echoed throughout the heads of the PDF troopers making some collapse to the floor. It was too much for the heretics and they collapsed to the ground. Bleeding through their eyes and noses.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

rolling forward onto his knees, Tarkantor took stock of the situation. his eagle-staff had snapped during the travel. he felt his pyscich hood filtering out the sorceror's words, and saw the PDF troopers around him, pain etched on thier faces.
the sorceror looked at tarkantor, "why do you not suffer the same pain?" he cackled. "With no weapon you have no chance of beating me."
"I have my faith." Tarkantor stood, and drew the force weapon from the altar behind him. Whirling around, he unleashed a powerful warp bolt from the holy blade. the sorceror hissed, backing away, and releasing his hold over the PDF troopers.
"I have faith in the Emperor! What do you have?!" tarkantor roared, unleashing bolt after bolt of pure warp lightining at his foe. The two psykers moved closer to tje statue of the emperor, locked in a titanic pyshich duel, while the PDF troopers recoverd, and the heretics closed in, a number of chaos space marines amongst their ranks.


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

Timan looked over, the two Pyskers had disapeared in a raging storm. Timan had to do something, but the heretics were closing in. He eyed a chaos space marine in their ranks. The other PDF troopers shrunk back. Leaving Timan and Kohan at the front. Timan grinned at Kohan.
"Ready?"


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

"As ready as a loyal trooper can ever be! Ready and willing to die for the Emperor!" was Kohan's response to Timan, as he reloaded his laspistol with a fresh mag, and eyed the Chaos marines between the heretics, but he did not fear them, for his length was about the same, and power armor or not, they still were traitor, low life scum that needed to be exterminated from the galaxy. Kohan growled a war cry at them "For the emperor! That he may guide our swords and guns!" Kohan charged the masses of heretics without fear, without doubt. And he knew that in Timan he had found a mentor and friend, both willing to give everything for the emperor, even their lives. For Kohan knew, that IF he were to die here, he would get a place by the emperor's side, as a faithful soldier should get....


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

Timan yelled in agreement. Charging into the hordes. The PDF troopers took their example and began firing into the masses. The cultists were cut down in seconds, now all that remained was the storm and five chaos marines. The PDf troopers stood and gazd defiantly at the space marines. The astartes began to advance, met by las fire. One shot found a lucky mark and brought down a choas space marine. Seconds later there were three space marines left, and in their mist. They butchered the PDF troopers with no remorse, yet they stood firm. Not wanting to betray the trust of their adopted leader. They had ran before, when Timan had reunited them in this cause they had all agreed not to stand down. They knew they had a guranteed death that way. Least they had a chance this way, and a place at the Emperor's side. These heretic didn't, and they used that to draw strength. They fought the space marines to the ground. There was now only two left. Where there had been 48 troopers to start. There was now six, not including Timan/Kohan/Tarkantor/Sarin. The space marine looked at them, then gazed at the storm. Awaiting results.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

tarkantor battled forward into the enemy sorceror, launching assault after assualt on his mind using the holy force weapon. he stepped over the circle surrounding the statue of the emperor, coming closer to the sorceror.
"You have entered the circle! here i have power unimaginable, and nothing can get in or out untill one of us is dead. And that will be you!" screamed the sorceror, blasting tarkantor with a strengthend warp blast.
"Then it is you who is the fool, warpscum." tarkantor whispered, remembering the fire that killed his parents. he looked up at the defiled statue of the emperor, he felt the rage he felt as a child.
"Die Chaos Sorceror, feel the power of Warpfire!" tarkantor roared.
"No! You cannot possess that power!" cried the sorceror.
Everything inside the circle was obliterated in the howling blaze of Warpfire. The statue, the sorceror, the ground, the Warpfire consumed everything. An almighty roar sounded, audible for miles around. In one last crack, the flames dissiapated. Tarkantor stood alone, clutching the blade, standing under the satue of the emperor, now cleansed of the chaos markings.
"The daemons are gone now. Only mortal enemies await us now." tarkantor spoke, before raising his blade and incinerating the last chaos marine.

"But the chaos space marine army is very large, we must find a way to cleanse them all. I must think, but this blade is a part of it. I had a vision inside the fire, I place the blade in some device, that cleanses the entire planet of warpscum. I just don't know where it is..." tarkantor mused.
"Onward, cleanse the temple!"


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

The warp spits around you as they returned to the dead world you once lived upon. You step from the portal to be greeted with a horrifying sight. The dreadnought is propped in the thousands of daemon bodies, all now leaderless, they lay moaning and whimpering. You step up to a hole in the ground.

Splashes echo as you drop through the widened hole, you begin to follow the large footprints in the sewer channel. They strangely look like space marine boots. No malformations of anything else suspicuous, just normal footprints.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

"ahhh....." moaned tarkantor. the pyschic relapse had hit him, and he was weak.
"I will be useless for a good while" he was wracked by a coughing fit, "The Warpfire has drained me..." he spluttered, coughing up blood. "But follow those footprints, there is no corruption about them, and if there are space marines here, there may be a librarian. I wonder..." tarkantor though on, before snapping to himself
"Be careful, they will have fought many enemies, many of which may have returned to loot the bodies of their traitor comrades." The PDF troopers proceeded cautiously.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Kohan was relieved that the psyker and the heretics were obliterated, and the temple saved. During the second warp travel he felt tentacles around his feet, but when he looked down they were not there. Furthermore voices were calling out for him, he ignored them because he knew it were daemons.

But one sentence got his attention: "Heed the space marines.... they are not to be trusted.... you will see... you will see very very soon.." the voice ended in maniacally laughing and then the travel was over, just like the Daemon wanted it to. Kohan knew Daemons spoke the truth at rare moments, and he believed this was such a moment. He realized the other troopers were descending into the sewers, and quickly followed the others. He jumped down, and foul smelling slime surrounded his feet, the stench almost unbearable. Kohan then remembered his loot of yesterdays' battle, a rebreather!

Kohan quickly reached for his backpack, and pulled out the chipped and worn rebreather. Kohan mumbled to himself: " I hope you still work, or else this stench will kill me before any Daemon can.." he then tightened the straps, and turned on the switch. The soft sound of small hydraulics pumping air could be heard, and Kohan was relieved when he smelled the foul odor no more. "Bless looting" Kohan mumbled.

He then was shocked to see marine footprints in the slime, and he remembered the Daemons' words "Heed the space marines.... they are not to be trusted.... you will see... you will see very very soon.." And he hoped the Daemon was lying... otherwise he will get in serious trouble... very soon.....


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

You hear the roil of thunder up ahead, the shouts of men and the whines of assualt cannons. You hear desperate screams. A Physic buzz fills the air. Tarkantor falls to the ground, on his knees. Timan walks over and helps him to walk. Tarkantor moans and dribbles at the mouth.
"Shall we put him out of his misery Timan?" A PDF trooper asked.
"No" Timan said sternly. "We leave no one behind, remember?"
"Sorry Timan" The trooper gazes at the ground.
A large ray of light penetrates the gloom and the noise increases. You hear some bellows and Tarkantor collapses to the ground completely. Timan lifts him and drags the moaning Pysker. You look up at the terminator size hole in the roof and you climb up.
In front of you, there is three terminators, sorrounded by walking corpses. Their assualt cannons cut swathes, yet more corpses rise up from rune circles on the ground. One terminator, a Chaplain turns and faces you. Even though you can see his face, his expression is unreadable. 
"Brothers, for the Emperor!" He shouts and charges into the ground of creatures. A strength surges through your veins as he chants the words of a true Black Templar. You feel invigorated, like fire runs through your veins. "No Matter The Odds Brothers! Abhor the witch, destroy the witch!" 
Thats the moment you finnally see a brooding presence, leading the corpses. He is encompassed in complete space marine armor, with horns and mutations. He screams manically at you, yet the Chaplians words protect you from the worst.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Sarin stumbles over a dead rotting corpse and swears.....he puts his hand in his pocket and produces his hip flask and takes a quick swig "Uughh its warm!!' then he spits it out onto the foul filth laden tunnel floor.
He spots Timan quickly rush to tarkantors aid,Sarin follows,Timan helps Tarkantor to his feet."Shall we put him out of his misery Timan?" says Sarin, Timan glanced at Sarin and sternly shuts Sarin up!"sorry Timan" and Sarin looked down at the floor.......
"Bloody Psykers......i spit em!" sarin said taking another swig of the warm amasac then promptly spitting it out again.
Sarin follows Timan up through a large hole in the ceiling,Timan falters,Sarin steps to one side spotting 3 black armour clad Terminators blasting fist size holes in the walking corpses,quickly Sarin ducks behind some rubble...checks his carbine,attaches his bayonet.....takes a large swig of warm amasac "Ughh!",then another "Imperator!!!"......gulps...burps..."Emperor guide me!!".....climbs over the rubble and charges into the corpse horde....."YOU!!!...YOU made my amasac bad!!!"...then sticks his bayonet into the neck of the nearest corpse then pulls the trigger taking its foul head off...."and you...YOU made me leave it behind!!!" as he rifle butts the next in line.
Sarin slashes out in all directions cursing the names of the Chaos gods and praising the Emperor....then.....His mind is gripped by something evil,something so corrupted that Sarin starts to vomit..."there you go again..uhh..ma...king me w..w...ww...waste my ama..am..a...sac...." the pain in his head was so intense that he couldnt feel the corpse filth crawling all over him tearing at his flesh....then came a wicked evil voice grating through his mind...."Give up you dogs of the corpse emperor,give yourself to the chaos gods and be reborn eternal!!"
The pain increased,Sarin screamed inside and out....then he felt as if he was floating,the pain seemed to cease,Sarin looked up and into the face of a mighty Warrior,"come little man,fight for the Emperor....fight for your life!!" with that, the warrior clad in black and with a death skull mask put Sarin on the ground and continued to fight on.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

"my hood" Tarkantor moaned, amongst his dribbling, "it powered off on the way back......turn it on" he mumbled, coughing blood. Timan quickly switched the power on behind Tarkantors head, and he quickly stood up.
"Thank you." tarkantor said, power in his voice. "Black Templars...damn better not use any psycich power, they might execute me on the spot. I'll just use my powers to make us stronger without them notcing, and charge in with my force weapon." tarkantor whispered an incantation, and all the PDF troopers felt strength coursing through them.
"For the Emperor!" tarkantor charged into the corpses, his blade set alight by his arcane powers, cutting down the corpses in scores, felled by his warp-fuelled strength.
As he butchered the corpses, Tarkantor thought back to his vision.
"A Space marine Librarian leads me to the device that this sword must go in," he thought to himself, "But there are no black Templar Librarians." 
The fighting progressed steadily, but the corpses kept coming. SOmebody had to kill the leader, and fast.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

On and on....the corpses were relentless pushing past each other to get to the troopers and the Templars,wanting blood wanting to kill for their chaos gods wanting to please.
Sarin stood close but not too close to the Chaplain that saved him, fighting the fight of his life,he felt a new force of strength and pride buzzing through him,where it came from he did not know or care.Sarin could see Timan and Tarkantor coming in his direction, killing in a frenzy, a frenzy that almost met the templars onslaught.
Tarkantor was cutting down the corpses with his flaming force weapon....the massive black armoured Astrates killing machine,the Chaplain glanced over his shoulder at Tarkantor....."Witch!!" shouted the Chaplain and spun round swinging his crozius at Tarkantors head....Sarin screamed "noooooo.....",the Chaplain heard Sarin over the roar of the chaotic noise and diverted the swing but it glanced off of Tarkantor sending him reeling to the ground.The Chaplain looked at Sarin "the witch is with you?".....Sarin wanted to say no,even tho he hated pyskers he said "Yes....YES he is....he is...." with that the Chaplain spun round and continued to attack the corpses,rallying his men on for the Emperor.
Timan knelt alongside tarkantor,Sarin covered them,other PDF troopers rallied around Timan and Tarkantor and gave covering fire as well.
Sarins attention was caught by the Chaplain,he was pointing,pointing?..then it clicked,the Chaplain wanted the troopers to attack from a different angle,Sarin wanted his flask,no,he NEEDED his flask he wanted the hot amasac that should be cold but hot would do!....now he could fully understand what the Chaplain wanted,distract the corpses,the Chaplain wanted to take the fight to the Chaos traitor marines,but he needed the PDF to make it happen.


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

Sarin explained his plan to Timan in hushed tones. Timan stood and began directing their attack. All the PDF troopers fired upon the sorcerors protective sheild in one attack. The Pysker turned, so did the corpses. And they began to head straight towards them. 

You can see the desperation in the corpses eyes, pleading for forgiveness and mercy. The corpses flung themselves into the weapons fire like they wanted to die. Jonas, the Chaplain, turns. He looks into the eyes of the corpses and see's people there. You feel a tingling sensation go down your spine as the chaplain bellows.
"Imperator, Guide us! For we are your sons, and so are these, unclean, tainted, yet still your sons. Help them see again Father!" 
The corpses eyes flash, they begin to collapse to the ground. Eyes and noses bleeding. Fighting the Pysker's will power. None could win, they died in swathes, screaming in glee as they finally seperated from their bodies. A cheer went up from the PDF troopers as you see the rune circles go out. Yet, the sorceror still stands. Lightening arcs around him, he is the most powerfull Pysker you have ever seen. Far stronger than any other.

Yet Jonas is not intimidated in the slightest.
"Abhor the Witch! destroy the Witch!" the three terminators bellow in anger.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

tarkantor propped himself up, feeling the wound on his head. it has smashed his hood onto the *on* position, so at least he would be safe from any prowling daemons. he saw the chaplain charge, all was blurred. he knew as soon as he had dealt with the psyker he would come after him. the Black templars had no mercy for any psyker, exept a Grey Kinght, which, unfortunately, tarkantor wasn't.
"ugh," tarkantor groaned, grabbing his force weapon, the flames now gone, and crawled towards the nearest ruined building, slipping inside and shutting the automatic door. Crawling on his hands and knees, tarkantor reached a medical station, and dressed his head, applying a poultice and a bandage, as well as a painkiller. After the pain receded, tarkantor stood up, and quickly climbed the stairs to the top floor.
he watched the carnage below him, the corpses falling, and the sorcerors energies billowing around him, like a ghostly veil. tearing himself away from the scene, Tarkantor prepared an exit route in case the terminators searched the building, a tube leading down to the sewers, then watched the carnage unfold.


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

Timan glanced around, Tarkantor was nowhere to be seen. He gazed into the dead bodies, he was not there. Where was he? Timan looked back to the Sorceror. The body of the foul thing seemed blurred. He frowned. 

Jonas charged at the foul witch, bellowing war cries and shouting hymns. He would slay this foul witch for the deaths of his brothers.

You gaze on as Jonas reaches the Sorceror, the blazing crozuis sweeps through the air. Yet it doesn't make contact with the Pysker's body. It just swings through. The image laughs.

"_You think you can hurt me? Fool, I am but a messenger of your doom. Prepare yourself warriors, for this was just to slow you down. Until you know of the Templars intentions, you will follow blindly. You have no other choice. For you are weak, you, and your Pysker. I will enjoy killing you on the crusade. Right now i'm standing somewhere safe. You must be fast, if you wish to save a world. You may have a artefact, yet speed is of the essence. Have patience, for you shall need your wits._

"Patience is a virtue I no longer posess witch! Show yourself!" Jonas bellowed, spit flying through the air.
Jonas turned to face the PDF troopers. 
"You will stay here. Or else you shall be damned." Jonas growled.

Timan nodded. The terminators ran of, round the corner.

Their footsteps fade. You turn to Timan, awaiting orders. He speaks:
"You didn't really think we'd stay did you" Timan smiles at you.
You begin to follow in their steps.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

The entire stream of events seemed as a blur to Wolf. Somewhere along the way, his long-las had run dry, and it now hung uselessly from its strap along his chest, an autopistol replacing it. 

He was jerked out of his locked state of mind when he saw terminators of the Black Templar chapter. _At last, some good news._ Solomon took heart in the following battle, despite the corpses raised by the enemy sorceror, and that sorcerer's arrogant dismissal of the Templar chaplain. 

Sighing, Wolf returned to his normal mental state, owing it perhaps to an adrenaline rush at seeing the horned Chaos Marine he remembered. Scavenging around, he found a fallen soldier with a laspistol, and took the charge, which was medium full. "You didn't really think we'd stay did you?"

Solomon turned to see Timan smiling. He smiled as well. They *could* survive this, and they had proved that.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

tarkantor watched the image of the sorceror fade, and the terminators move away, soon followed by the PDF. But none of that concerned him. There was something about the sorceror...it just didn't seem right.
Descending to the ground, he moved amongst the corpses, towards the rune circles where the sorceror had stood. 
"Odd." said tarkantor. "These are not some Chaos markings, they follow an ancient High Gothic dialect." hearing shuffling behind him, Tarkantor cursed at being unable to study the runes further, shooting off into a side alley.
Pulling up behind some rubble, tarkantor peered over to see who was there. Tarkantor gasped.


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

Timan headed off down the alleyway. Meanwhile behind him:

Tarkantor gazed in wonder as he saw a large figure step from the shadows. The sorceror was back, the image of the heretic bent down and put his finger into the now silver ichor spilling from the corpses. He lifted it up to his lips and gently kissed it. He dropped the now purple ichor into the main mass.
"Enjoy the company, soon you shall be mine Pysker."
The pool swirled and flickered. It began to take shape. A creature akin to a large preying mantis reared up from the ground. It's purple eyes flashed.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Kohan thought he was dreaming when he saw a giant mantis rising from the pool, and he was rude awakened when this all turned out to be real. Kohan yelled at the others: "Someone got some explosives? Cuz were gonna need it, and quick!" Kohan aimed at the creatures' eyes, and shot a few times with his lasgun. The creature didn't seem to feel his shots at all. Kohan tried firing at different body parts, but still the creature didn't seem to be affected. Kohan reached for his pockets, and grabbed a grenade. "Fire in the hole!" yelled Kohan as he threw the grenade at the mantis, hoping it would wound the damned thing.....


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

[[How large is this 'preying mantis'?]]


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

tarkantor saw the terminators turn back towards the daemon, along with the PDF. if he struck out now, he would surely be killed by the terminators, if not the daemon. But if he stayed hidden, the PDF troopers would be slaughtered. Making his decision, Tarkantor strode out into the square, unleashing a furious lightning storm at the creature. It cried out, and retreated deepr into the hole, before lashing out with tentacles. WHirling the flaming sword around his head, Tarkantor cut down the attacking tentacles. howling with pain, the monster sprayed acid ichor from its severed tentacles, forcing Tarkantor to retreat into the building. Quickly ascending the stairs, Tarkantor turned to see the daemon had begun attacking the PDF, the terminators charging towards it, the chaplian uttering a battle cry.
Tarkantor knew that only the terminators had a chance of killing the beast, but the PDF could wound it. To kill it fully, however, its psycich barrier would have to be shattered as it is stabbed in the head. tarkantor crouched next to the rooftop, gathering his pyschic will. Warpfire would be needed here.


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

[[twice the hieght of the terminators]]

Timan rushed away from the beast as the terminators charged. They were insanely dwarfed by the strange thing, no one stood a chance here so they began to hide behind the walls. Timan turned to see tarkantor gathering his powers.
"S**T" Timan screamed as a large tentacle whiped over the wall and grabbed him. He was waved around the things head. "NO!!" Timan yelled in protest as he was swallowed whole.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Kohan just saw Timan being swallowed whole by this unholy abomination, and his blood boiled with fury. Kohan strapped together all of his grenades and wrapped the whole package in a piece of cloth. He added his flask of liquor to the dangerous bundle, to make sure this would blow. He then stood up and yelled at the creature: "TAKE A PIECE OF THIS, YOU FILTHY CHAOS SPAWN!"

The creature lashed one of his tentacles towards Kohan, and Kohan held the package in front of him. The creature grabbed the package, and Kohan pulled the pins. "Let's see how you like the taste of my new medicine!" Kohan yelled, as the creature withdrew it's arm. "May the emperor destroy your soul, if you even have one!" Kohan said with a face full of anger....


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Tarkantor watched as Timan was swallowed, anger consuming him.
"No, I must remember my training, emotions make my powers uncontrollable," he repeated, struggling to keep his powers in check. As he saw the explosive bundle being lowered in, he knew if Timan was still alive, he would be ripped apart. 
The blade grew hot in his hand. Tarkantor realised, that this weapon was unlike any other, if it could focus the huge engine that would cleanse the planet, than it could damn well focus Warpfire.
Tarkantor stepped out onto the precipece as the chaplian charged forward, grabbed by a tentacle. 
"Die, foul creature! Die in the name of the Emperor!" roared Tarkantor.
Warpfire billowed around him, he dived of the uilding, holding the blade in front of him. he descended like a flaming angle, burning with incandescent faith. "For the Emperor!" tarkantor roared again, crashing directly onto the head of the creature, penetrating it and cutting clean through. The chaplian was dropped as the creature screamed, it's psycich barrier broken, just as the explosive device detonated, ripping the defenceless creature apart, as it was engulfed by Warpfire.
Sensing the life force of Timan, tarkantor struggled to controle the flames, allowing Timan to fall to the ground, as the daemon finally collapsed and died.
Stil blazing, Tarkantor sped over to Timan, attepmting to retrieve his soul from the daemon's clutches. The Warpfire spread, then dissasipated, replaced by a glowing blue orb. Guiding the orb to timan, tarkantor removed the daemon's corrupting touch from his body.
gasping for breath, Timan came back from the grave. Looking over at the Chaplian, tarkantor awaited his fate. the Chaplian simply nodded curtly, having been won over by Tarkantor's loyalty. At this, tarkantor fell straight down, completely exhausted, as the PDF began cheering wildly.


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

Timan was curled up in a dark place. Memories slowly rushed back to him, and he watched in horror at his own demise.

"BOW DOWN!" an obscene voice bellowed into the darkness.
"No" He heard his own voice state.
_You will bow down to me. For I am your god!_
"There is only the emperor, and he is out sheild and protector." Timan said coldly.
_Your corpse god cannot help you here. BOW DOWN._
Timan saw himself slump to his knees. He saw himself scream as he disapeared. Then this. He was in his own mind. Yet he seemed to have no control.

Timan looked up at the cheering celebrating PDF troopers. He gazed into their souls. His purple eyes watching. He saw the chaplain turning. His eyes turned again to normal. 

Timan rushed back to himself, there seemed to be a blank peroid in his memory. He frowned. What had happened?

Deep in a dark place a voice chuckled:
_None can find me. Lord Brauntus shal be pleased._ 
Sorceror Forgan stood. He would stop the space marines. And he would use this man and the librarian to do so. Pathetic Loyalist scum, sending one so poweful was foolish. They would regret sending the knight. Especially the Grey one.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Tarkantor awoke to see the PDF celebrating. Seeing the chaplain move towards him, Tarkantor scrambled up, and initated his Warptravel. he was lost, he had no idea where he was...drifting...


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

He was a swirling mass of blazing energy in the darkness. Electrical storms surged around him as he flew through the warp. Captain Zogon was on a mission. One he would complete or die trying. He sensed a brief flicker in the darkness, a brief spark which represented mankind. He searched. Then he stumbled upon it. He carefully tugged on it. Pulling it towards his destination. He would have to change his plans. A lost soul is a powerful matter.

Tarkantor emerged spluttering into the world. In complete and total darkness. He tried to reach out. But his mind hit a unbreakable wall.
"Welcome to Retribution. Welcome to the place that shall be your tomb or your rise." A silver giant boomed as he emerged from the darkness for the briefest of seconds. He promptly disapeared.

Meanwhile, the PDF troopers skidded round the corner following the chaplain. They came up to tunnel, they entered. The chaplain dispapeared into the darkness. So did they.

They emerged into a room with a mirror. On the over side was the black templars. they could not see the PDF. In their room was hundreds of wires. In the other, with the Templars, was a coutdown timer.
On their wall was a obscene poem written in blood.
_Shall you survive?_
_Which wire shall you pick_
_One leads to salvation, the others to death_
The wires were connected to a time bomb, reading 5 mins.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Tarkantor had no ides where he was, or what was happening. he faded out into blackness once more...
"I've overdone the flipping Warpfire," he thought to himslef as he passed out.


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

The first trial would begin momentarily. 

Grey Knight terminator captain Zogon dragged the squealing Phsyker across the room with his thoughts. He dumped him before a large cauldron. Inside the cauldron was a dagger. The dagger could only pierce a heretics flesh, Tarkantor had to retreive it.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I a whirl of emotions, Tarkantor found himself, but not truly himself, in a room, opposite a figure clouded in shadows, behind a flaming cauldron, inside which was a dagger.
The dagger seared with Chaos energy, burning with Warpfire that Tarkantor could not recognise. Then he realised he couldn't feel anything with his powers. He was no longer a psyker.
"What have you done?" screamed Tarkantor. The figure simply indicated the dagger, and sent a thought to Tarkantor "You will retrieve your puny powers if you take the dagger."
Tarkantor looked at the dagger. It had leering faces all over it, sneeering at Tarkantor. He knew it was a Daemondagger, and that it would pierce him if he gave it the chance, and the Daemon would possess him.

"Never! That thing will kill me!" cried Tarkantor. The figure used its powers to force Tarkantor's hand towards the cauldron.
Try to resist though he may, Tarkantor could not. His hand went limp, and fell into the cauldron. The dagger sped towards his hand, and sliced clean through...although no cut was made, no hole in Tarkantor's hand. The dagger clattered to the floor beside Tarkantor, who looked up at the figure. Waiting for what would happen next.


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

"Congratulations. I shall restore a small part of your power."
A warm glow spread through Tarkantor as a small part of his powers returned. Yet everything was still blocked, there was no way too communicate with the outside world. The grey knight walked over to a large pot. 
"Place your arm inside. Initially it shall hurt your mind, but you shall heal in two hours. if not, you shall be cleansed."


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Tarkantor shuffled over to the pot, and stared inside to see the contents. he immediately withdrew his head in horror.
"That is a plague-ridden foul gruel! It reeks of Chaos magic, it is diseased!" cried Tarkantor. "My skin will perish instantly! It is almost as deadly as Lifeater!"
Tarkantor tried step away, but found his legs would not obey. Looking up towards the shadow, Tarkantor realised he had no choice. Gingerely placing his fingertips in, Tarkantor howled in pain and withdrew them, before the figure's powers forced his whole arms into it.
The liquid burned Tarkantor, he heard a voice whisper to him, tempting him, it told him he would be released, the voice was friendly...it was Father Nurgle...
The pain burnt all hope of release from Tarkantor, he knew his arms were ruined already, as he felt the tissue in them burn away, his skin peeling off and meelting, his bones turning to slush.
Crying from the pain, but locked in place by the magic, Tarkantor cried out for mercy.


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

The grey knight stepped in front of Tarkantor, just behind the vats. The physker cried in pain.
"There is only the Emperor, and he is our sheild and protector." The knight nodded. "Remember this."


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

"I'd take the Emperor any day over this damned pain!" gasped Tarkantor, as everything blacked out.
Tarkantor had no idea what had happened. Everything was in pain, nothing seemed right. He heard the voice of the daemon that had tempted him echo in his head, laughing.
"Leave me foul daemon!" shouted Tarkantor, weakly.
"I am no daemon, foolish mortal. I am Father Nurgle. I can save you from this pain. You can never feel pain again, never die, bring destruction to your enemies and never pay the consequences for defeat...I can make you immortal."
Tarkantor knew that a mighty god of Chaos would never try to speak to one individual, he would go mad instantly.
"You are not this Father. There is only the Emperor." said Tarkantor, before he truly passed into darkness.


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

The Pysker lay in the middle of the arena. A few serfs looked on as he woke. Above him stood the full toned body of a space marine. The Pysker craned his neck up at the astartes.
"Now you prove your worth."


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

[[Might I suggest to the GM that, like darkreever said, many other players are left out by these challenges and perhaps we should delete back to the first one and have Tarkantor wake up, then the unit moves on. As it stands, people are left out.
The challenges could be instead spread out amongst the posts, a "dream" every no and then with another challenge for the psyker.]]


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

[[There is a situation for them at the moment yet they are not posting on it. If you go back a few pages they are in a room with a bomb that is counting down 5 mins. It is not my fault they are failing to post.]]


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

"What must I do?" sad Tarkantor weakly.
"I have nothing left, I cannot serve the Emperor any more..." Tarkantor saw a pistol lying beside him. Scrabbling for it, he brought it up to his head.
"Emperor forgive me, I have failed you." Tarkantor fired, but the pistol was empty.

"How can I prove myself with no gun?" asked tarkantor, finally realising that if he was going to die, he may as well play the Space Marine's little game.

"All this over me? I am nothing but a Sanctioned Psyker from the PDF, hardly worth anything near to a glance from an astartes, let alone these stupid tests." Tarkantor said accusingly.


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

"Yes, but you were found in the warp. Unconsicious. Near the site of Lord Brauntus' fortress world. You are to be judged."

The grey knight motioned to the weapon on the floor, a gleaming metal sword. 
"Fight."

In the darkened room that contained Sarin, Kohan and the others the bomb ticked down to 4 mins.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Snatching up the sword angrily, Tarkantor scanned the room.
"Who am I to fight against? Surely not you?" asked Tarkantor frantically, seeing nothing else that he could possibly fight.

Tarkantor knew that if he did have to fight him, he would need his powers. He tried to focus them but sensed they were weak, scattered. He would only be able to manage the smallest of abilites against this foe.

"I cannot fight a Grey knight, there is no competition, I would be dead before it had even begun!" cried Tarkantor, scrabbling for something to delay the fight whilst scanning for an escape route. It was in vain.


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

"Yes, that is why you shall not fight me." The grey knight smiled. The smile disorientated Tarkantor's senses. "You must only prove your worth."


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Angrily snatching up the blade, Tarkantor searched the room again. He could see nothing...but he felt something.

Tapping in to the weakend warp sense he had left, Tarkantor saw a daemon trapped in a cage. Leaving warp vision, he saw a talisman on the floor surrounded with a faint glow.

"I must fight a daemon? Surely not! I cannot use my powers on it for it will possess me, and in combat I'm too weak!" cried Tarkantor.

"If you would have me killed then I shall demonstrate the difference between us, you are strong, I am nothing." said Tarkantor bitterly, preparing himself for the daemon, adopting a weak fighting stance.

"Perhaps it is not a daemon which has the ability to possess..." wondered Tarkantor "Perhaps it is bound the talisman as a host, but can take form nearby it when the talisman is weakened." With that, Tarkantor stood back, focused his Warp energy, and concentrated on the talisman. Waiting for the daemon to break free.


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

The daemon writhed. Red spots burst and it squealed, straining at it's restraints. It would slaughter this human. The daemon Prince moaned. The cage bent, and the beast broke free. The grey Knight stepped out of the way and it rushed towards the Pysker.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

[[Daemon Prince? My guy would stand no chance, and why would a daemon prince possess somebody, its fine as it is. I meant a lesser daemon, but if you want me to fight a daemon prince I shall (he'll die)]]


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

[[Thats the idea, only a sorceror of the warp could win that fight. Keep posting and you'll see.]]


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Sensing that his end was nigh, Tarkantor thought he may as well damage the daemon as much as he could.

As the Daemon rushed forward, Tarkantor summounded his powers and unleashed bolts of warp energy at the Daemon, but to little effect. Powering himself with Warpspeed, Tarkantor swung the metal blade towards the daemon in a mighty arc, which it barely felt.

The daemon knocked Tarkantor back to the floor, causing his head to whirl. Tarkantor crawled forward and unleashed another bolt of warp energy, but again no damage was caused. Feeling his hatred for the daemon, Tarkantor began summoning Warpfire.

As the Wapfire built inside him, the daemon rushed forward, untill it was almost on him...and the Warpfire dissiapated. Tarkantor had lost the power of Warpfire;this was his punishment for temptation; temptation he had narrowly resisted many years ago, when Tzeentch made him a sorceror and the Warpfire killed his parents.

But now Tzeentch took it back.


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

The grey knights blade swung through the air and cut the daemon. Forcing it back into the warp cage with his mind. He watched the pysker laying on the floor. Only a warp dabbling heretic could have won that fight. The pysker evidently wasn't tainted. "now we save your friends. I sense danger."


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Tarkantor looked up as the daemon rushed closer...closer...closer...the warpfire failing him in the face of the servant of the one who "gifted" him with it. Suddenly, the gry knight stepped in, slashing the daemon and binding him to the cage again. 

Tarkantor felt the presence of the daemo lift, as well as something else. He no longer felt the guilt of his parents death, for he saw the truth in the eyes of the daemon. It was Tzeentch who had tried to corrupt Tarkantor, and even at his early age he had resisted. In anger, Tzeentch burned the house but saved Tarkantor and gave him warpfire, to make him wrakced with guilt. Now he saw, and his loyalty to the Emperor was re-strengthened and made invincible.

He may have lost warpfire, but he had gained faith, and with faith, anything was possible. He rose as the grey knight commanded him.
"What must I do?"


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

The grey knight sparked in a electric fire that engulfed the two pyskers and Tarkantor flashed. He was gone.

Tarkantor appeared in the room with the time bomb. The timer was now on 3 minutes, the others looked over at him. The other room was full of activity as the two terminators searched for a way out of the situation.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Kohan was in a room full of cords, and he almost tripped over one of them. "Watch it!" Kohan yelled at the other soldiers. "This room is booby trapped, there are marines at the other side, but I can't see them clearly enough to see if they are holograms or not. Any suggestions?" he looked around to each of the soldiers. Kohan was quite nervous, as he saw the time bomb counting down. He would've liked to shut it down, but he had absolutely no idea how to. Kohan looked at the wires, and they all looked the same. It confused him. "Maybe we should get the hell out of here, whatcha think?" Kohan asked the others, then he waited on a reply....


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Before anyone could answer Kohan, Tarkantor appeared in a flash of light in the centre of the room. Everyone looked round to see what had happened.

Realising they needed an explanation, Tarkantor shrugged.
"Got taken away by a Grey Knight and put through a load of annoying challenges, lost warpfire, but now I know I didn't kill my parents. If I hadn't been faithful to the Emperor, I'd be dead and I would still blame myself for my parent's death. I guess faith could be used here too."

Glancing around the room, Tarkantor noticed loads of high explosives attatched to the walls and ceiling of the room, all hard-wired to a central interface, which displayed a timer. It displayed two minutes.

The back of the interface had been ripped off revealing a bundle of coloured wires, ranging from red, black, yellow, and brown. But there were too many even for an expert bomb speacilist to defuse in two minutes.

"Anyone here good with bombs?" shouted Tarkantor, "We don't have much time...and how did you guys get in this mess in the first place?" then, with a grin, "I'm gone for five minutes and you're all stuck in a bombed up room with no escape. Typical."

Noticing the terminators were also in the room, Tarkantor shut his mouth and continued scanning the room for anything that could be used to their advantage.


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

On the wall was blood. It spelled:

The corpse god protects,
from his ... Throne,
Which wire will you pick?
The ... will save the others,
Red will only save you,
Or does chaos lie?

The grey knight travelld through the warp once more this time he pursued his old brother.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Kohan read the bloody letters on the wall, and pondered about the left out words. The emperor...throne "Golden" Kohan yelled, "The word that's left out is golden! But chaos lies so... red saves the others...and gold saves us.... What if we cut both at the same time?" Kohan asked the others. He looked at Tarkantor and asked:"What is your opinion on this? You are psychic, so you must know if chaos is lying here. Please hurry." 

Kohan looked at the wires, and found the red one. It was in the right side of the chamber. He searched the golden one, and found it running through the middle of the room. "We need a conclusion NOW, or we will all die!" Kohan said angrily. He waited for others to respond....


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Tarkantor saw the words on the wall, confused by the logic puzzle. Looking at the timer, he saw 30 seconds.

Kohan shouted that it was something to do with red and gold, and Tarkantor entered warpsight. The red and gold wires shone out with the power of the Emperor, the rest twisted and full of Chaos.

"Cut them both! Both of them need to be cut at the same time!" shouted tarkantor in reply, confirming Kohan's theroy with psyhcic knowledge.

"Do it!"


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Hearing Tarkantor proving his opinion right, and the timer down to 00:27, Kohan knew he had to take action. He rushed to both of the cables, and grabbed them. "I hope we are right, and we won't get blown up." Kohan said before he lashed out with his knife, cutting the cords in two. Kohan prayed to the emperor this was the right choice......


----------

